# Bat Bird (PHOTO HEAVY)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

BAT BIRD!

































































































































cant explain red eyes in this one...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they look so cute 
I tried to get one of lucky as she looked so funny without her tail


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

What a couple of show offs! lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh they can be lol. tsuka's sporting all new feathers too....


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Do they hiss when they do that. Finny does bat bird and hisses when he wants attention. Or when he looks in my mirror


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

naww
mister likes to stretch his wings. i've never managed to get ant shots of it and yet i let them clip him this morning and i feel like such a mean mummy! never clipping his wings again. they're so gorgeous.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka had to be clipped for taming. but hes gonna be flighted now, like dally. no theydont hiss


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh I guess its just a Finny thing. If I put my finger up to him, he just steps up like he wasnt hissing. Oh what a wierd little boy!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the 6th one down. Bird looks like a bird of prey ready to swoop down, lol.


----------



## Ambisense (Nov 18, 2010)

Some incredible shots there


----------



## Ambisense (Nov 18, 2010)

sorry double post


----------

